# Dust collection for my Miter Saw



## Bogeyguy

A bit pricey, but if it works it's worth it. Keep us up to date as you use it more often. Thanks, Art D.


----------



## philba

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at that (and anything else that might help with miter saw). The problem for me - it's HUGE. For now, I use the top dust port after I wheel the saw out onto the driveway. Rain kind of puts a damper on that!


----------



## Alongiron

I have been using it this morning as much as I can. I tried with and without the shop vac running. Even without the shop vac running, I did not get any "kickback" of sawdust..It all stayed inside the shroud! I really like it alot


----------



## longgone

This a dust collection box I made from some wood scraps and some 1/8" Plexiglas I bought at Lowes for about $10. I hooked it up to my dust collector and it works very good. It catches somewhere around 95% of the dust. I doubt anything exists that will get 100%


----------



## pintodeluxe

I made a nylon version like this. The only difference is the vacuum hose passes through the bag and attaches to the saw. I agree, they work great.
http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/41160

Thanks for posting the review.


----------



## Alongiron

Nice projects guys!! I messed around with shop made ones too but I never could make one that I was really satisfied with.


----------



## jtm

Cool.

But with all due respect, didn't that cost more than the HF miter saw it covers?

Seems extremely expensive to me.

The only reason I say this is because I'm actually building a miter saw dust hood and should be finished today. I'll post it later.

Total cost was $25 in MDF and $4 for a dust fitting.


----------



## Alongiron

Good one JT. Yes the collector dud cost more than my saw did 3 years ago. That must saw has been the best deal I have ever got from HF. The angles are right on and it has never failed me. I bought one for my son and he trimmed out his whole house with it. If you ever need one, it is worth every dollar. Best thing I have found at HF!


----------



## andy_P

/as long as it works for you, Steve, it's a good buy.


----------



## mandatory66

Thanks for the review, my miter saw gets little use because of the mess it makes. In fact I bought an old Stanley 150 miter box to use instead. I think I might have this dust collector in my future. The price is cheap for a clean shop & healthy lungs and it's a lot cheaper than my miter saw.


----------



## finns

I purchased one of these for my flap sander and am happy with the results. Intend to purchase another for my miter saw. It all helps so much with dust control.


----------



## HickoryHill

Agree Andy_P. If it works for him, I don't care how much more it cost him compared to the saw he purchased. I mean we are talking $150, not $1500 on a $100 saw. Hell, if he wanted to spend $1500 on a dust collector for a $100 saw I guess he could. He only has to please himself.


----------



## RichTes

I think the difference between this and most of the shop made ones is this seems a much tighter fit around the saw. The boxes normally look further back. This seems to come right up to the fence and tight over the saw.
Rich


----------



## jamescartin

thats very nice… I liked it…
weight loss exercises at home in 1 week


----------

